# Decoy Video



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Not my video, just thought I would point out at 1:55 his rage didn't open. I killed a buck the same exact way, the broadhead didn't open but being it still has a 1/2" of blade the buck died.

this guy didn't even notice his broadhead was still closed.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

So cool when they come in "side-ways",, with their ears back...


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 31, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> So cool when they come in "side-ways",, with their ears back...[/QUOTE Funny, I watched a button buck approach another button buck with his ears pinned back and then they slammed their foreheads together. Hopefully he'll get to be a big boy one day.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ya it's cute when buttons do that. I setup my decoy much like that one in a grown over pothole swamp with tall grass. I did have a buck approach it on Saturday night but it was too far. Sunday night I set up to intercept but later realized that buck was pushed there from another hunter. 

oh well still early


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

That cam action will flat out fail sometimes.

The Rage differs from the old school Snipers only in the marketing


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 31, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Do you grunt them in? What type of grunt sound do you make and the frequency of grunts? Nice buck by the way.


----------



## deanpeaner (Jan 27, 2011)

if you look colse it looks like it did open, just the blades folded open past their "set point"
from being pulled out of the grass and dirt


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats not a Rage broadhead. 

Its a Pucketts Blood Trailer (he even says "Blood Trailer" in the video). I dont think they even make them anymore. The way that broadhead worked it would have closed back up being pulled from the dirt. 

They were the all the "rage" for a while when they came out though; but one of the few I never tried 

Very cool video though, gotta love that side-ways walk. Thanks for sharing.


----------

